# Photowalk around Tempe, Arizona



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Back in January me and a few fellow photographers did a photowalk around Tempe. Here's some of the shots I came away with:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, awesome shots!!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

LuvThatSam said:


> Wow, awesome shots!!


Thanks, LTS.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

A very productive outing, stunning Adam. :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

GarySL said:


> A very productive outing, stunning Adam. :thumbup:


Thank you, Gary!


----------

